#ubuntu-eg 2010-12-21
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
#ubuntu-eg 2010-12-22
<Sensiva> Anyone here using Banshee?
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<Sensiva> seiflotfy hey
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-19
<ashams> thelinuxer, None :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: None what ?
<ashams> I meant None of everything :P
<ashams> thelinuxer, was there an option in the poll called 'Neutral'?
<thelinuxer> ashams: yes
<ashams> then those meant 'No'!
<thelinuxer> yes
<thelinuxer> neutral was the third option
<thelinuxer> no no i got u wrong
<thelinuxer> it was just an option to void ur vote
<ashams> it was an escape for ppl who don't like to hurt other ppl's feeling, i see it like this
<ashams> :)
<thelinuxer> the votes are anonymous!
<ashams> dosn't make a big fiff
<thelinuxer> it does!
<ashams> coz they know that the vote will count
<ashams> diff*
<thelinuxer> those who voted neutral had a chance to vote no!
<thelinuxer> but they chose neutral
<ashams> they don't like to say it
<thelinuxer> didn't u vote urself ?
<ashams> It's a polite way to say no
<ashams> No, i didn't
<thelinuxer> no it's not it's a way to say i don't know
<thelinuxer> dude u always find a way to object!
<ashams> if some1 don't know s/he would stay away
<thelinuxer> if there wasn't a neutral option people would feel they are forced to vote yes
<ashams> not voting i don't know
<ashams> yes, true
<ashams> but with neutral they had an escape
<thelinuxer> escape from what?
<ashams> form saying No, dude
<thelinuxer> stop it!
<thelinuxer> that's really strange
<thelinuxer> ur blaming me for giving people choice!
<ashams> nooooooo
<ashams> I just analyze it
<thelinuxer> what really matters that the majority voted yes
<thelinuxer> that's how i see it
<ashams> to me, it matters more that some said no :P
<ashams> or Neutral :)
<thelinuxer> and giving people choice is an advantage, they could have just ignored the poll all together
<ashams> true
<ashams> seiflotfy, will you be able to give a talk at CairoICT solely in Arabic?
<seiflotfy> yes i could
<ashams> Great
<seiflotfy> egyptian arabic yes
<seiflotfy> why?
<ashams> then you're the one, thanks
<seiflotfy> aweseom
<ashams> ah, just wanted to support you to represent us in ICT
<ashams> thanks :)
<seiflotfy> i mean you can call me on skype and listen to my arabic if you want
<ashams> haha, no need buddy
<ashams> and it's not me who decide any way
<seiflotfy> i can represent ubuntu-eg, gnome and collabora :P
<ashams> that's what will happen
<ashams> Israeli ppl are not on the installer map of the next release: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/905754
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 905754 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "Israel is not on the installer map" [High,Triaged]
<ashams> Menopia, ping buddy, h r u?
<seiflotfy> ashams: today is a very very long day
<seiflotfy> just patched gnome-shell for better RTL support
<ashams> seiflotfy, Thank you man :)
<seiflotfy> ashams: can i have an ubuntu-eg shirt
<ashams> seiflotfy, don't you have one already?
<ashams> we'll someway to do it once you travel to egypt
<ashams> find*
<ashams> don't worry about it :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-22
<ashams> 7ad ye3raf EgyParadox fein?
<thelinuxer> ashams: nope
<thelinuxer> i guess he's busy with college we keda
<ashams> yes, I guessed so
<ashams> you know anyone has his nomber?
<ashams> guess no :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: i have his number
<thelinuxer> need anything from him ?
<thelinuxer> ashams: please highlight me in ur msgs 3ashan el notifications we keda :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, nah, just hear about him....
<thelinuxer> ashams: mashy ...
<ashams> thelinuxer,  on irc, you mean?
<thelinuxer> yes
<ashams> thelinuxer, Ok
<ashams> thelinuxer, Enta eli gebto lenafasak
<ashams> thelinuxer, :P
<thelinuxer> yabny bas :D this stuff gets logged
<ashams> man, I have no problem with logging
<ashams> it's almost a social channel, more than a support one
<ashams> as we used to think of it
<ashams> thelinuxer, forgot to mention you ^
<thelinuxer> eshta np :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-24
<Test> السلام عليكم.. فيه احد موجود؟!
<Test> حبيت أسأل عن برنامج ملتيميديا يعرض الفيدوهات وبجوده كبيره للترجمه بالخط العربي
<Test> وان انتقي الخط الذي اريد.. اذا امكن ارجوا توفيره لأني مستاء جداً من الخط العربي في اوبنتو المتصفح والملتيميديا
<SaadTalaat> VLC player
<SaadTalaat> totem is great though
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-25
<Hamed> السلام عليكم
<Hamed> عندي مشكلة في الواي فاي الخاص باللابتوب
<Hamed> dell inspiron 6400
#ubuntu-eg 2012-12-19
<coalwater> hi all
<thelinuxer> hi coalwater
<coalwater> seiflotfy: you free for 5 mins ?
#ubuntu-eg 2013-12-19
<SubDaddy> hi
#ubuntu-eg 2014-12-16
<ashams> mlk
<ashams> sorry
<ashams> one dumb friend
<ashams> thelinuxer, heyo 0/
<thelinuxer> ashams: hey man :)
<ashams> gtg :(
